
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaki - thecodingmonk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu?
======
steve19
Well this long word breaks HN for me on mobile.

~~~
throwaway413
I was wondering wtf was happening...

------
insickness
How many years would you have to live in
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaki
to consider yourself a true
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakian?
I've known
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakians
who don't consider anyone who's lived in
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaki
less than ten years a
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakian,
but I think that's ridiculous.
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaki
is a cool place but it doesn't take that long to become a
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakian.

------
aldoushuxley001
The name
"Taumatawhakatangi­hangakoauauotamatea­turipukakapikimaunga­horonukupokaiwhen­uakitanatahu"
translates roughly as "The summit where Tamatea, the man with the big knees,
the slider, climber of mountains, the land-swallower who travelled about,
played his nose flute to his loved one".

So this hill is more of a run-on sentence than a noun

~~~
olliej
It's much like some of the long german words which are literally just a series
of concatenated words.

I assume that 1000s of years ago german and maori students were struggling to
get essays completed under some unreasonably tight word limit. This was their
solution, and the subsequently buried the evidence.

~~~
Doxin
The word you're looking for is "compound words". English has a couple too --
i.e. bedtime, nowadays, etc -- but in english it's generally considered poor
grammar to invent your own while in languages like dutch and german it's
mandatory. That said the longer ones tend to be never used, in dutch
"tafeltennistafelfabrikantenvereniging" is a popular example translating to
"table tennis table manufacturers meeting", but you'll be hard pressed for a
situation where that word is called for!

~~~
aldoushuxley001
I always wondered how to actually type out nowadays... all those spellcheckers
had me convinced it was now days with a lil mumbling in between.

------
romdev
Interesting that it's spelled as a single word. There's another place in NZ
with a long name that's fun to visit: Te Whakarewarewatanga O Te Ope Taua A
Wahiao which shortens to Whakarewarewa.

The locals there live on an active volcano with steam vents they use for
cooking. There are colorful acidic pools all around, and reckless children who
will jump off a bridge for thrown coins. The guided tour is charming and
fascinating. You'll eventually get used to the smell of brimstone.

------
deckar01
There is a link in the explanation for one of the alternate names that when
hovered shows a picture of a penis. I did not know wikipedia had this feature,
and it is not very office friendly.

------
justboxing
This should be in a spelling-bee tie-breaker question.

------
forgot-my-pw
More bizarre place names:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_long_place_names](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_long_place_names)

------
Koshkin
For identifiers this long, I recommend using camelCase.

------
qume
I knew a maori guy years ago whos name was almost as long as this. He told me
it was basically a very short story.

------
julianz
...tanatahu. Not sure why the whole name isn't in the title but there's a bit
more to it!

------
kangnkodos
That beats Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg by quite a bit.

